# Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - don lugo robusto



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've enjoyed these sigars. Very mild, but nice flavor. Can burn them down to the end with consistency. Overall great value for the money. I smoke m...

Read the full review here: Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - don lugo robusto


----------

